# i love my betta



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

he is so great. i want more and more and more. but they cant share a tank which kind of sucks as far as room to put them goes. i wish i could have room for more. just thought i would share that.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I feel the same way! I wish they could all just get along. I already have 3, and I love them all. I want more, but don't have enough space or money.


----------

